# first rod build



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

im looking to build a drum surf rod that'll be used on the pier i want a 10- 12 foot blank that is rated up to 12 ounces i also want quality materials. how much would this cost me and could you give me some recomendations on blanks and materials(eyelets, grips, seats, etc.)


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

12 oz is tuff....
An inferno would be your best blank. $250 for a blank
Fugi Alconite 25 20 16 16 12 12 12-BMNAG model number about $55
Fugi Alconite top 12-11-BMNAT model number about $9
Fugi Trigger Reel Seat size 22-TDPSD22 model number about $8
X Flock Shrink Wrap .984 3 feet about $24
Thread, epoxy...$15
Cost about $365-$375

If you can find a All Star or Rainshadow 1509 you might can find that blank for $150-$200

Another Blank option would be the mud hole lsb1502. With this blank I would suggest cutting 4 inches off the tip to throw 12 oz. Blank is about $135
would have to get a dpsd24 reel seat for both the 1502 and 1509


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Jebson38 said:


> Another Blank option would be the mud hole lsb1502. With this blank I would suggest cutting 4 inches off the tip to throw 12 oz. Blank is about $135
> would have to get a dpsd24 reel seat for both the 1502 and 1509


Not sure about the differences between the Mudhole 1502 and the Rainshadow 1502, but the RS1502 I just put together took a 26 seat, not a 24.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

The muhole 1502 is pretty much identical to the lami 1502. I would even go as far to say these blanks are probably even made by lamiglas.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

*1509*

I have to check but I think I still have a su1509. Give me a call or send e-mail if you are intrested.
Barry
717-215-6945
[email protected]


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I've built on the Mudhole 1502 as well, pretty sure it's a Lami blank.

I still have 4 or 5 1509's in the shop if you're looking for something in Tidewater.

Walt


----------

